# My 5 new Discus :) (first timer!)



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So ive recently picked up 5 Discus to go into my 180g and its my first time ever owning them so i went for cheap or defective haha. I'm pretty excited to start discus keeping since I've always wanted them but never had a tank big enough. Also if anyone can tell me the name of them that would be great too because i forgot them as soon as i got them haha. The pictures are from my phone so there not the best but there not to bad.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I mean 5 haha


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Virgin red, turquoise, pigeon, pigeon, and if your last pic is of your 5th fish, then another turquoise


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks!!!!


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Did you hand picked them?........sad to say they look not that nice.....always get discus from a reliable source......with good food and clean water perhaps they may grow nice in the future......just my 2 cents.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

If you read the post it says i bought cheap and defective discus because its my first time and I've read they can be hard to keep.



seanyuki said:


> Did you hand picked them?........sad to say they look not that nice.....always get discus from a reliable source......with good food and clean water perhaps they may grow nice in the future......just my 2 cents.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

my water is at 80F
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 40
ph 6.5
weekly water changes of 40%


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Well, good luck.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Pic 1......Cobalt
Pic 2.....Red Turg
Pic 3.....Rose Red
Pic 4.......Malboro Red
Pic 5......Pigeon

just my guess


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> my water is at 80F
> ammonia 0
> nitrite 0
> nitrate 40
> ...


//my water is at 80F// ---> 26.7C is this too low ?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

fishdragon said:


> //my water is at 80F// ---> 26.7C is this too low ?


You are right, they would be much happier around 86F.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

80 F is generally too low - boost temp to no less than 82, but preferably 84 or higher.
Nitrates @ 40 ppm is very high for discus - should be much lower - get it down to 10 or less by doing larger, more frequent wcs.
Once a week may not cut it, if the nitrates get to 40 between wcs.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

What else is in your tank, what size are the discus, and what is your feeding routine? 5 relatively small looking discus in 180 gallons, many would argue, is a lot of room to grow out that many fish. I say that with your own convenience in mind; maintaining low nitrates in that size a tank means moving large volumes of water, more time, more work and higher water/heating expenses. But without the frequent water changes, you'll have to deal with the higher nitrates, lower appetites, weaker immune defenses, less energy and slower growth and smaller adult size that characterize discus problems.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

DBam said:


> What else is in your tank, what size are the discus, and what is your feeding routine?


I think it's the tank in his sig..probably part of the problem: "180G -1 Armatus, 4 discus, 5 clown loaches, and my baby marble motoro"


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Yup. Too low. 
The first thing I've always known is 30 degrees Celsius. 
And increase water change by twice as much. Yes that's a lot of water but those two things were a staple for my discus adventure and I was pretty green with keeping discus. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Isn't 180g really big for just a few small discus? Will they feel a bit stressed out being in such a big tank?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Yep - if not stressed out - they would most certainly not be comfortable with their surroundings - and yes, probably somewhat stressed anyhow.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Low cost defect is ok...but sick runted discount discus is not ok. Your getting cheap but if they don't eat and don't grow and die you didn't save. You lost. If you start with healthy stock it will be a better experience and success! 
Some will be ok...some will not eat or grow. Only thing you can do to try get them going is cranking the heat to 88 or 90 , smaller tank..low nitrates...preferably 5 or under and huge daily wcs. 
The ones with baby doll looking faces and big eyes already lost their window of opportunity.the few with thin heads need to be watchdog. See if they are eating and swallowing or spitting out, or if they have white poo.
One thing you an do is partition the tank off and keep them in a small section on one end. For now crank the heat. It raises their metabolism and makes them hungrier.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I actually think the red rose (or red virgin) looks pretty good, at least it has the best potential. Keep up the water changes, higher temp and continue with your 'crash course' in discus. I have been doing them for (way too) many years, they always throw me a curve. Good luck!


----------

